# The yard is full.



## JFK (Jan 7, 2022)

The yard is full. 12 Bachmann ore cars freshly converted to body mount KD #1 couplers.
Those buildings are just placeholders. Eventually an industry will go where the three smallest buildings are.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

John;
Those Bachmann ore cars are rather nice, although they don't make then now...too bad.
We have about 30 of them, equipped with Kadee 820's, and are always willing to provide a home for a few more !!
Thanks for sharing.
Fred Mills


----------



## JFK (Jan 7, 2022)

I bought two cases of six each back in the day, and have a few odd used ones to bring my total up to eighteen. But they don't all fit on the layout at the same time. Loads are on my list of things to do, but I need to decide what kind of ore I'm hauling.
John F. Kolb


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

If you have two strings of ore cars, you can just put loads in one of them, and leave the other string empty. This allows you to put the loaded string out at the mine, and run it to the ore dock, where the empty string is set up, and waiting, for the return to the mine.
This gives an opportunity to do a proper "Operation" on your railroad without having to replace/remove the loads.
We do this all the time, adding interest to the railroad, and actually giving reason to operate a train.


----------



## JFK (Jan 7, 2022)

I haven't got to loads for the ore cars yet. I need to decide what I'm hauling. I have made a few coal loads for the 20' low-side gons (not in the picture) from black foam-core and aquarium charcoal. I did learn that both white glue (diluted or not) and artists's matte medium can cause foam-core to warp, but that you can often get it to un-warp by wetting the other side and allowing it to dry. I'm going to attempt to use pink foam insulation carved with a hot wire knife for the ore car load bases, when my hot wire foam cutter gets back from repair.


----------

